# Looking for foul weather gear. Wtt



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Want to trade for cold- foul weather gear.like stormr,simms,goretex,viking,grundons,etc.let me know what you have ,can be used just not abused.

I have a daiwa sealine sha 40 in box with papers excellent condition with a 8ft star delux rod.new mono line ready to be fished.I can cast lead to I have many molds ..not looking to get over on any one.I'm in va 23320.

I'm 6 ft 220 lb.xl sizes and maybe some larges.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Close found what I needed.


----------

